# terrestrial or not



## tedrock (Jul 11, 2007)

I searched around for a bit and couldn't find a straight forward list of frogs that are mostly terrestrial and ones that spend most of their time elevated. This would help me and future beginners choose a species as well plan our vivariums around the species' preference.


----------



## Mywebbedtoes (Jul 2, 2007)

Check this out. If you click on the frog groups (thumbs, tincs, ect.) then on the individual frogs, you will find all kids of useful stuff, including the frogs prefered area of dewlling in the tank. 
http://www.saurian.net/htm05/frog_main.html

Wayne


----------



## tedrock (Jul 11, 2007)

Alright so for D. leucomelas it says:
"Primarily a terrestrial frog, but climbs extensively, and will utilize low vegetation a good bit."

So that basically means it will start on the ground but once it finds access to elevated areas it will remain there?


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

No, it means that they spend a good bit of time on the ground or close to it, but they will also climb to the very top of the viv when they feel like it. For a while one of mine was sleeping in a brom towards the top, and I usually see one of them at the top of viv about every two weeks. Last night two of them climbed the glass to about 2 inches from the top for a while.

Whereas tincs hardly ever leave the ground, at least most them hardly ever do.
:wink:


----------



## drbp (Apr 22, 2007)

It means that they climb a lot. They use all parts of the Viv. They spend time both on the ground and on the vegitation. I chose them first because they do well in a larger group, are active, look great, have a nice call, are larger and therefore a little more hardy, and spend time off the ground. Leucs are great.  

ben


----------



## pl259 (Feb 27, 2006)

My Leucs use every part of their viv, top to bottom. I like them for all the same reasons Ben mentioned.

I don't do tincs right now, but IMO, there's no such thing as a "terrestrial" frog when their viv is only 2ft tall. All of my tanks are at least that tall and I provide plenty of things for them to climb on regardless of species. Everyone of my "terrestrial" species climb and use every cubic inch of space.

EricG.NH


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

IMO, like almost everything else in this hobby; there are exceptions to every rule. I have a few tincs, and honestly, those FF greedy little guys crawl over all the tank in search of food. They're still young (less than 1yr), but they climb the glass, the background, the driftwood, you name it. If one of them spots anything that even resembles food they go after it. It's an interesting sight, a little, almost potbellied tinc climbing everywhere for another snack. Oh, and trust me they're not underfed. I make 2-3 cultures every week or so for 4 frogs. But, in the case of tank space and layout, the tanks are terrestrial. Thumbs, and such, they like to climb from what I understand. Just make sure you give each species frog the appropriate space and everyone wins.
And if you undersize the tank, well just imagine growing up w/ a brother or sister in a studio apt. Oh, and there's no rules there either, and no consequences...


----------



## KeroKero (Jun 13, 2004)

The main reason you don't find a listing of which frogs are more arboreal vs. terrestrial is because it honestly doesn't matter that much in most of our terrariums. Terrestrial is basically a frog that spends the majority of it's life within a meter/yard of the forest floor. Some of these frogs are terrestrial in the strictest sense, rarely up off the leaf litter in a tank. Others are fully active all over that meter of space... for example leucs and pumilo.

Semi-arboreal and truly arboreal are frogs that spend time above these levels, but what does that mean in tanks? Are you going to build 3 meter tanks for your semi-arboreals? Not likely... but you might take a little more care in giving them plants to hide in that are up off the ground, which they like. A vent might live 50+ feet off the ground in an epiphyte garden, and since you can't make a 50+ foot tank for them, you make a mini epiphyte garden just above the bottom of the tank to make them happy.


----------



## tedrock (Jul 11, 2007)

i understand i'm not gonna make a 3 meter tanks but if a species is more likely to spend it's time on the "ground" level of the tank and not be as active as others I would make sure to make that area then spend their time in more appealing to that species rather worry about making little hide aways at the top of the tank that they will never or rarely use and crowed the bottom with plants and a huge background.

i get this feeling your not really understanding my questions on here or your using them as an opportunity to lecture me on everything you know about PDFs. you've added to a few of them today already with the same lecturing feeling. I know what terrestrial and arboreal mean and i know the difference between them thank you.

And i did find a information on wither a species tends to be arboreal or terrestrial.


----------



## brettlt (Oct 5, 2006)

Tedrock, people are just trying to answer your question.

I did not think that any of the above info sounded lecturing. I thought it was all pretty informative. 

If I were building a tank for Tincs, I would try to leave more open area at the ground level. If the tank for tree dwellers, than open area at the bottom would not be as important, maybe put in more branches. And a higher hiding place.

If that last paragraph sounded like lecturing, then I guess I just do not see it.


----------



## tedrock (Jul 11, 2007)

you're reply was helpful. the person i replied to only said I can't find a list (which I already did) and then went on to to explain something I already knew (the difference between ground dwelling and tree dwelling). they didn't provide an answer to my questions but i agree they did provide some obvious, irrelevant, bloated information. and the only reason i spoke up about it is because they did it on 2 of my posts. both times they basically ignored my questions and posted just for the sake of posting.


----------



## DizzyD (Sep 19, 2006)

some people are "...." and others are much more inteligent. No-one wants to really put anyone down here, some may bust chops, and others share opinoins. But most of us are past the lecturing world and have recieved our share of them anyway(for whatever reason). We are all here to learn. Even the greatest PDF owner(dare I say "hobbyist") in the world can still be taught a new trick. Advice and info can be taken, or if one chooses, ignored. AND that fact goes for all walks of life, family, occupation, you name it. So, keep in mind that everyone is here to help and further one's "understanding" and nothing more. If members starting taking cheap shots, they wouldn't be members much longer (my own personal assumption). Take care and be good and we are all here to learn and to help. 8)


----------



## tchok13 (Apr 5, 2006)

I actually have a similar question. What gradiate can these different dart frogs handle?


----------

